# Shrimp



## dunkxn (Mar 11, 2016)

Have caught 3 on shrimp in the past week but none on eggs. Whats the deal lol


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I probably caught 200 fish this season on a gulp minnow. I could barely buy a hit with them over the last week when the river was hot.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Reel men don't wear pink, or bait steelhead.(I'm not a real man!)


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Shrimp is the new skein.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrumbullCounty'sGreatest (Nov 10, 2011)

Are we talkin shrimp like I would normally use for catfish bait!?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I prefer the bigger, pre-cooked shrimp. That way I can munch some while I'm fishing too.
I'll even use a little piece to tip jigs, instead of maggots. Wife got her biggest steelhead 
a year ago after putting a whole 3-4" shrimp on. I was thinking, "Ain't nothing going to hit that huge thing. . "
Wham.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Lost probably one of the nicest fish this season on a piece of cooked shrimp. Like creekcrawler said sometimes a jig tipped with a nice little piece of cooked shrimp will do the trick. I've tried both raw and cooked. They don't seem to make a difference. I've found the cooked stays on a little better.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

1MoreKast said:


> Lost probably one of the nicest fish this season on a piece of cooked shrimp. Like creekcrawler said sometimes a jig tipped with a nice little piece of cooked shrimp will do the trick. I've tried both raw and cooked. They don't seem to make a difference. I've found the cooked stays on a little better.


Good to know. I have only been trying uncooked with good success but it doesn't last long.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yup, I'd say the cooked ones last longer.
My bud insists one using the tiny salad shrimp you can get fairly cheap, don't think they are as good - not as much flavor.
I know out west (Indiana) the steelheaders even tie sacs with chopped and cured shrimp in them.
'Course they also tie sacs with tuna and stuff too.


----------

